# Info for Top Cat breeders



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

CFA and TICA Are the two cat registries. CFA only does domestic cats. TICA also registers breeds with wild cat ancestry like Bengals and Savanah cats. 

Health testing is not as extensive as in dogs and as far as I know there is not a main database for pedigrees. 

Cat shows are the best way to connect or http://www.breedlist.com/


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks LJack. I'll spread the word(s). 

dlm ny country


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you know where your friend is or what breed they are looking for. I can try to dig up some info. It has been about 12 years since I was active in cats but I might be able to find some links. 

I used to show Burmese cats before I was in Goldens. This was my boy Vinny.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

CFA is the cat version I believe. I once had a flame point Himalayan. I think they just call them Persians now.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

LJack said:


> Do you know where your friend is or what breed they are looking for. I can try to dig up some info. It has been about 12 years since I was active in cats but I might be able to find some links.
> 
> I used to show Burmese cats before I was in Goldens. This was my boy Vinny.


Looking in the Tri-State area. Cat breed is Abyssinian. Thanks

dlm ny country


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like this is the best bet as far a breeders in the area I can find. https://www.khamsinabys.com/
She registers with both CFA and TICA. she clearly shows as her kitten was a top 25 kitten in TICA’s NE Region for 2018-2019. 

If she wants to go to a show there is a TICA one in the area in January and CFA shows in March. Most of the cat clubs have websites for the shows or FB pages.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Looking in the Tri-State area. Cat breed is Abyssinian. Thanks
> 
> dlm ny country


When looking for cat breeders, know what you're looking for. The different cat registries are very different. CFA is the Cat Fancier's Association determines breed by genotype while TICA determines it by phenotype (ie, as long as it looks like the breed it is supposed to be, then it is that breed). TICA recognizes many more breeds than CFA. Abyssinian can be registered and shown by both registries and you could likely find a cat that is double registered. 

The Abyssinian might also have a breed club with more information on genetic testing. As far as finding a breeder, I HIGHLY recommend finding one nearby, if you can visit the cattery. I have been to many catteries and the living conditions of some of the cats is less than ideal. The CFA has a Breeder Referral search, but I'm not not sure if there are any standards for getting onto that particular search. 

As with any breeder, use caution, ask questions, visit if you can, and don't settle.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the info . I have sent it forward. 

dlm ny country


----------

